# Has anyone tried one of these...collapsible wheelbarrow



## Dwreck (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.greenlivingeveryday.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=3201003

Was searching for a folding trail worthy cart online and came across this...I like the way you can just roll stuff into it with out havin to tip over a bulky wheel barrow. Also seems like transporting it to a trail would be alot easier than having to have a pick up truck drop it off. I may have to get one of these


----------



## PUBCRAWL (Feb 9, 2007)

Dwreck said:


> http://www.greenlivingeveryday.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=3201003
> 
> Was searching for a folding trail worthy cart online and came across this...I like the way you can just roll stuff into it with out havin to tip over a bulky wheel barrow. Also seems like transporting it to a trail would be alot easier than having to have a pick up truck drop it off. I may have to get one of these


That's an Allsop WheelEasy.

I'd like to know if they are any good for trail work. 
They come in a lightweight and heavier duty model.

*I noticed one of those in the MMBA Tool Trailer against the front bulkhead in this thread.*


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

I've found that they work great for some things. You can lay it flat on the ground and roll rocks on it far easier than lifting rocks into a normal wheelbarrow. Same for transplanting small trees - it's easy to just drag a root ball onto the fabric rather than lifting it. It's okay for moving material like limestone, although I prefer a cart for that if I'm going any distance. Also, if you don't lock the bars in place, you can make it narrower to get between trees where a normal wheelbarrow wouldn't fit. So far, the durability's been fine.


----------



## MyOtherBrotherL (Mar 31, 2007)

We don't use ours at all any more (Have two). They do work great for some things but they are hard on your back and the hardware (Pin's and clips) tend to rust or get lost. I think the canvas on one of them has finally started to rip but that is more from over loading and out door storage than a design flaw.

For small jobs moving dirt, small tree's and light rocks they're great. Big jobs, or all day'er's I prefer a regular Wheel Barrow.

Just my 2 cents...........


----------



## fatty los (Apr 12, 2009)

cheaper on amazon, Amazon.com: Allsop 28162 Wheel Easy LE Folding Yard Cart: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------

